# There she goes...



## Live_Flyway_Action (Dec 3, 2013)

44,900 cfs 

high flow might run spawn to spawn this year...


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Water is up about 16" on Kickapoo this morning.....I may not be fishing after all this weekend.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

50800 now so any river fishing is out. My guess is the lake will also be too muddy for most with this rain.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Going to be a good weekend to pay tribute to our fallen veterans. Midlake is going to be a washout on the whites. I'm not even sure we can catch a catfish in what I see coming down Kickapoo !!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I'm working in the Coldspring office this morning; on the way over from Onalaska it looked like it was going to clear up nicely but since I got here, Coldspring has been getting hammered with rain.


----------



## Live_Flyway_Action (Dec 3, 2013)

Over 70k now


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

And still rising, water over the bulkhead and docks at Kickapoo now sad3sm


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Up 2'+ on Kickapoo. My dock is at 133' and is under water.

For some reason pictures are attaching today.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow the lake is filling faster than they can let it out.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It didn't help any that it has been slowly rising for many days and was 9" over with no increase in flow before this hit.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Currently at 81200 cfs. When was the last time it was this high?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

GaryI said:


> Currently at 81200 cfs. When was the last time it was this high?


If I looked correctly, this is higher than the last 9 years, so I can't find the answer yet.

As a good friend just texted me, I am guilty of writing "Water is life" the last year. I am sorry! sad3sm

By the way, next update on TRA is at 88,000


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Did a little bit of simple math - if the TRA keeps the dam flowing at 80,000 cfs for one hour, that is enough volume to lower the level of the entire lake by about one inch (assuming no other inflows). If you assume an inflow of 40,000 cfs, it will take 2 hours to lower the lake an inch.

It is easy to throw around number like "80,000 cfs", but that is a lot of water! Equal to the daily average flow over Niagara Falls.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Look at this:
http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/southern-texas/weather-radar-24hr

I routinely make screen shots and turn into jpg's and post, but can't on this for some reason.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

88,000 cfs and rising. Gonna wash out some river rats. Hope they can get out in time.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Whitebassfisher it isn't recognizing the jpg format this afternoon for some reason, I have been trying to upload some pics and it isn't recognizing the format today !!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

If it goes above 88,000 cfs it will be a new personal best for me. I have stood on the hill above the old Southland Marina store and watched 88,000 wash away the river banks on both side just below the concrete wing walls. The river channel below the dam went from 550 ft wide to over 1800 feet in 24 hours.
Any thing above 90,000 puts the rail road bridge at US 59 at risk. 
As for the river rats down stream they are just paying the price for living in alligator paradise. LOL

I guess the only person fishing the basin will be Bruce. Or is he in Arkansas this weekend?


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

This is now the highest level the lake has been in at least 6 years. I tried to attach the graph but it would not work for me.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

If I remember right the record release is somewhere around 93,000 cfs and it happened in the early to mid 90's.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks like more home projects this weekend, hoping to fish...


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Well, it's up to 93,200 cfs this morning, so I'm guessing that is a record amount of release. But a beautiful morning on the lake today.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

Well the release is at 93200. I went to Browder's and crossed over the river. Water is almost at the outhouse on the river at Browders

Also there is so much coming through the gates you cannot distinguish the dam gates from the water flow.

I tried to go through Goodrich and back down 59 to Shepherd and 59 is closed off at Goodrich and they are forcing southbound traffic to exit at Goodrich. You can go north on 59 at Goodrich.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have never seen long king this high it's rolling!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> I have never seen long king this high it's rolling!


Long King alone was over 14K for a few hours!!

(Water can be death)


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

We need dam pictures asap !!!!!


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

At the current discharge there is an Olympic Size Swimming comming out of the gates every second. (That's according to info. on google). Too bad we cant send some of that to our friends in Cali.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Dropped to 88,000


----------

